# Teaching (2) 10 year olds



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok wierd question,I would love to teach my boys how to play WFB,so I could spend more quality time with them.
What 2 armies would be good starting out with no hard rules and close to even at 500 points??
I was thinking maybe Empire vs Ork,or Ogre vs Empire??
Keep in mind NO MAGIC yet maybe a little shooting I don't want an army list that takes the fun out for me,just a good match up idea.
Thank you guys and girls for any suggestions that you can provide.

After they get used to playing these 500 point armies they can choose thier own armies to play 😊


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Empire is a good general army with little to no "oddities", it has a little bit of everything. Lizardmen are actually another army that has a bit of everything without too much "strangeness" (plus what 10 yr old boy doesn't love lizards  )

Orks have a great look and are a staple army, but there are a lot of rules the army has that "break" the rules.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever armies you choose they need to be on the same power level as if there is to big an imbalance you'll end up with tantrums and only 1 of the kids wanting to play.
I learnt this the hard way with my 2 boys as 1 wanted Skaven the other Orks and the levels between the 2 even at lower points are way off as is the magic item count.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

You could just have them learn with your own models (give them the same units so there are no balance issues) and then have them choose their own from their. If one likes a weaker army, explain that it will be hard to win. I play Wood Elves even though the internet told me not to, and even they are playable competitively. Make sure they know which armies are most competitive but don't pressure them to get those armies.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

I think your best approach would be to let them decide what they like the looks of and only play with basic rules/ lists and slowly introduce more rules to them as they grow into it


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Personally I think O&G would be a bad option for a beginner at a young age. The random and silly part of them may be appealing but the player could be heading for a big disappointment due to all the rules and the fact that, well, all the cool silly stuff just doesn't do that well. I suppose O&G could work for starters if you ignore the Animosity rule.

If you are starting at 500pts, can you even make an Ogre army!? 

Empire would be a good one to start with as they are the Swiss Army Knife of the Warhammer world - they have a little bit of everything. They don't excel at any one phase but on the reverse they are competent in them all.

I agree w/ the meister in that you should ask them what appeals to them aesthetically. And second, maybe ask what style of play appeals to them: do they want to be up in the enemy's face in CC? Do they want to stand back and shoot from a distance? Do they want to dominate the magic phase? That last one should probably wait until they get the basics down though.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I got my gf into 40k and taught her the rules by building our armies so mine would always just about lose 

Don't know how helpful this will be as you have two people to teach, perhaps each game give a little advice to help alternate ones win?? :s

Tbh I'm still trying to get into WFB I'm finding all the extra items a bit much for my simple mind


----------

